# Why not a frost-free freezer?



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

I found an older thread here recently that discussed freezing game and other foods. One post emphatically stated that one should not use a frost-free freezer. Anyone know why? Or is there no basis for this assertion?


----------



## Fridge (Apr 28, 2012)

This is why.. My opinion.. Frost free will be warming up to defrost ice inside then freezing up again as this happens your foods will develop water molecules inside the packaging and when the Freezer begins to go into a deep freeze after the thaw those water molecules will freeze and freezer burn begins. Something like that. I have a friend who backpacks with me who is a Refrigeration repairman of 30 plus years and he says Frost Free is not good for long term.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------

